# Herring Shoes - a number of Loake 1880 seconds from £49.99-£75



## Anthony Jordan

As the title says, I notice that Herring Shoes have a number of seconds from the Loake 1880 ranges on sale at the moment for £49.99 plus carriage (usual price £75, pefect £120):

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/index.htm

I am also advised that they have special prices on their perfects as well, but I don't know any details and it isn't mentioned on the website; I happen to have been told it by one of their customer services people when enquiring about the rather fetching dark brown pair (a Loake TRuro) shown on their front page.

Anthony.


----------



## Andy

Anthony:

Thanks. I took the plunge!

See this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57238


----------



## jackmccullough

What do people generally think of buying shoes on line or by mail? I generally take a long time in the store to decide that I like the way a pair of shoes feels, and I almost always have to return, sometimes multiple times, shoes that I have mail ordered, so I generally won't do it.

What about you?


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Andy - nice shoes! So - subsequent to my message - did I! I bought the Truros in chestnut; I discussed the possibility of darkening them to the chocolate shade with Mark and lo! when they arrived two days later (having been sent by a Saturday-delivery express service that actually cost more than I paid in carriage) I had two tins of polish included, one chestnut, the other dark brown. How's that for service!

Jack - on my first mail order transaction I did take the opportunity to try the shoe on first , as much for look as for fit. I was happy with them (they were £60 Alfred Sargent Epsoms) and took the plunge. Four years later they could do with a resoling but are otherwise going strong. Recently, on the back of this experience, I bought a pair of Mellys in the same size and remain happy with these. My next purchase was a cheap pair of shoes from a retailer called Clifford James; these would have been acceptable as workhorses except that they fit like landing barges - rather long and very wide over the instep. I am now keeping them for winter/snow use only worn over thick socks! For £30 I thought they were worth a try. Since then I have also bought Tricker's; as I already had a pair bought from a shop and I liked the fit, I had no qualms about buying these sight unseen and continue to be very happy with them. Finally, we come to the Loakes; I am now on my third pair of these and again, bought them sight unseen (albeit with heed to the descriptions of the fit provided by other group members). The first pair I thought ran a little large (which agreed with the advice that I had received) but were still eminently wearable whilst the latter two fit nicely. Overall, my experience has been very positive.

Anthony.


----------



## eagle2250

jackmccullough said:


> What do people generally think of buying shoes on line or by mail? I generally take a long time in the store to decide that I like the way a pair of shoes feels, and I almost always have to return, sometimes multiple times, shoes that I have mail ordered, so I generally won't do it.
> 
> What about you?


These days I buy most of my shoes/boots on line. Twice I have even purchased MTM shoes online, outlining my foot and taking various measurements of the circumference of my feet, etc. I have consistently been quite pleased with the results. On a few occassions I have had to return a pair due to sizing/ comfort issues but, the involved vendors have always been helpful and cooperative and, every time, I ended up with a new pair of shoes that fit well and were comfortable.


----------

